# NEED help from liveaboard with kids



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

Long story short my girlfriend is trying to gain custody of her nephew from a child protective service in another state. Problem is that they have never before placed a child on a boat before. I need to get some letters with contact information to give them about experiences with living aboard with kids. Please let me know if you are willing to help and I will pm you my contact info. Thanks in advance.
Jared


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't live aboard, but wanted to wish you good luck. Her life is going to change, and quickly. Not necessarily for the bad, mind you, but it will change. What she's doing is a loving and generous act.

Again, good luck.


----------



## boating2go (Jul 12, 2012)

Do a search on Theresa Fort, she is an expert on this.


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

I found a book published in 2000 called fun aboard but that is all I can find.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a website for sailboat cruising kids. Can't find it just now.

OK found it and it is deactivated.

Here is a typical cruising with kids blog though CLICKY


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

What do you need? Shoot me a PM or reply here.

Brian


----------

